# Personality Types of LOTR and/or Tolkien Fans



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

Just wanted some data on which types tend to gravitate toward the world of Tolkien's creation!


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, I do write fantasy after all.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

I love fantasy! I've been trying to read his books, but I misplaced them somewhere.  

I've watched the Hobbit movies, and I am planning to read the book. I don't consider myself a "hardcore" fan, though. I've read a quarter of the first part, but I lost it somewhere and I'm going crazy. I NEED TO READ IT!!

And the movies are absolutely amazing! Granted, I only watched a few snippets, but I could see that the movies summarized the books really well and adapted minor details into inside jokes with those who actually read the books.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't slog through the LOTR trilogy, there's too much info dumping. But I enjoyed reading the hobbit. I think his stories play out better on screen than they do on paper. I've been hooked on the world and characters since the movies came out. I like The Hobbit more than LOTR, actually.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Kavik said:


> I can't slog through the LOTR trilogy, there's too much info dumping. But I enjoyed reading the hobbit. I think his stories play out better on screen than they do on paper. I've been hooked on the world and characters since the movies came out. I like The Hobbit more than LOTR, actually.


Yeah, LOTR has a lot of info dumping and long ubiquitous songs, which you soooo can't imagine without a good imagination (*cough* that can be me sometimes *cough*). They put some of it in the movies, though, so that's good. 

I hope to one day piece everything together, write notes while I'm reading the books, and completely immerse myself into the world of Middle Earth.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Serenade said:


> Yeah, LOTR has a lot of info dumping and long ubiquitous songs, which you soooo can't imagine without a good imagination (*cough* that can be me sometimes *cough*). They put some of it in the movies, though, so that's good.
> 
> I hope to one day piece everything together, write notes while I'm reading the books, and completely immerse myself into the world of Middle Earth.


Whenever I read the parts where the elves sing tauntingly my spine crawls from imagining some high pitched evil pixy voices. I don't know why they come out that way. I guess I'm just not a fan of elves. :tongue:

I find it fun to simply manipulate Tolkien's world for immersion. I'm still no expert on his works, though. There's a lot I haven't read.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Kavik said:


> Whenever I read the parts where the elves sing tauntingly my spine crawls from imagining some high pitched evil pixy voices. I don't know why they come out that way. I guess I'm just not a fan of elves. :tongue:
> 
> I find it fun to simply manipulate Tolkien's world for immersion. I'm still no expert on his works, though. There's a lot I haven't read.


I like the elves. They're immortal and magical, and I'm a jelly reader because I want to be immortal and magical. 

And then the dwarves are funny. I love them in the Hobbit. I never got to memorizing all their names but the guy who plays as Gandalf did. I watch movie documentaries and interviews because I've a peculiar interest in behind the scenes. xD 

Hobbits I view as a cross between rabbits and little people. I suppose that's where Tolkien got the "bbits" in the hobbits. x)


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Serenade said:


> I like the elves. They're immortal and magical, and I'm a jelly reader because I want to be immortal and magical.
> 
> And then the dwarves are funny. I love them in the Hobbit. I never got to memorizing all their names but the guy who plays as Gandalf did. I watch movie documentaries and interviews because I've a peculiar interest in behind the scenes. xD
> 
> Hobbits I view as a cross between rabbits and little people. I suppose that's where Tolkien got the "bbits" in the hobbits. x)


The elves are a bunch of nerds. If I ever got trapped in middle earth I would go to them first because of brains and clean facilities, but they aren't my favorites. Maybe I'm just antagonistic toward their perfection. Damn elves and their perfect hair and athletic abilities. 

I always like how Gandalf counts off the dwarves to make sure no one got left behind like he's taking everyone on a school trip. I don't know why but the dwarves are my favorite.

I like watching the making of movies too, especially since I hope to work on sets some day, or write the stories sets are tailored to. It's cool to see how they fabricated things or had to work their way around an environment to shoot a scene. 

Hobbits are so weird. They're like little cranky people, or at least Bilbo is. They're shorter than dwarves and it's funny to watch them get swamped by everyone else. Poor guys. They are pretty much the little people with big hearts who prefer domestic comforts over art (elves), gold (dwarves), and war (men). Okay war isn't a comfort but humans seem to be all about it in Tolkien's works.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I love lord of the rings! I can understand why some people find the books hard to get through, but I guess I like that kind of writing, I don't mind the slow pace and I love the feeling you get that there is such a complete world, like... you just know there are tons of details that never even get mentioned but somehow you feel like they are there anyway (it felt this way to me when I first read it before I actually knew how much more he'd written). The Hobbit feels much different from the lord of the rings, a lot more childlike and silly and lighthearted, even if it does also have a serious side to it, it doesn't exactly feel like the same universe - I still like it but not as much as Lord of the Rings. I also really enjoyed the Silmarillion (even if I can't keep all the different names straight, heh). The world and mythology is so interesting to me, I don't even care that much about plot. The only thing is that the end of the Lord of the Rings is a little blah in how it drags out with them returning to the shire and stuff still happening there, though more realistic, it kind of felt odd, which perhaps was the point I don't know, but yeah... not quite as fond of the entire ending, but still it's a series that I shall continue to re-read throughout my life. I like the characters, I like the world, and even though i don't normally pay much attention to 'messages' in books, there aren't any that really stand out as ones I disagree with so that also makes it more enjoyable. I usually like epic good vs. evil stories, so this defintiely fits that. 

I do like the movies too though I have to mentally separate them from the books because I'm one of those people who wants to see what I _read_, not some interpretation of it or 'inspired by' (no matter how much people say 'it had to be changed'). Some of it was on the mark, like a lot of the visuals, but I did take issue with some of the character changes in particular. But as a separate fantasy thing I do love the movies as well.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Kavik said:


> The elves are a bunch of nerds. If I ever got trapped in middle earth I would go to them first because of brains and clean facilities, but they aren't my favorites. Maybe I'm just antagonistic toward their perfection. Damn elves and their perfect hair and athletic abilities.
> 
> I always like how Gandalf counts off the dwarves to make sure no one got left behind like he's taking everyone on a school trip. I don't know why but the dwarves are my favorite.
> 
> ...


I've never read the whole books, but they seemed mysterious and excluded everyone who wasn't an elf into their walls. But those are the elves who weren't loners living with others and the rag-tag team Frodo and his hobbit buddies meet in the forest. 
I got into LOTR movies because of Orlando Bloom as Legolas. :3

Yeah. Tolkien tried to get that vibe off because The Hobbit was meant for his kids, and Gandalf acted like the guardian to a bunch of children. Lol.  Lot of comedy relief there. The dwarves are on an adventure with a grumpy hobbit. 

I dreamed of being a screenplay writer once. But I don't live in Hollywood and don't plan on moving there, so I ditched the idea and instead grew a keen interest in movies. The most interesting documentary I ever saw for a movie was the one for the masterpiece _Amadeus_, based on the composer's life story but mostly based on the musical (which I HAVE to see!!) It was awesome because an intangible character in the movie is the music itself. Favourite movie of all time...I'm ranting right now. :laughing:

The actor for Bilbo is on the TV show _Sherlock! _ I love that show. It's amazing! And I love Martin Freeman (i probably got his name wrong, oh well, lol). He's so funny. And he flipped the bird on set in his Bilbo costume. Funniest picture I've ever seen. xD I'd post it on here but I think I might get banned for it. x(

I think I'd be with the elves because I like art better than gold, food & drink, and war. Humans causing mischief in Middle Earth. Typical in most stories. roud:


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

My main issue is I think books should naturally reveal information so it does not disrupt story or be a burden on the reader. That's a fast way to lose readers and quickly demystifies a lot of aspects. not to mention it turns the story into a history text book. It could just be that I'm an immersive reader and walls of info dump are jarring and unwelcome because my images of the flowing story come to a screeching halt. 

The Hobbit was written kids so yeah its going to be more childlike. I was able to enjoy it more than the lotr writing style but I still wasn't a big fan of it. The writing style. I have a soft spot for the characters and overall lore, though. Tolkien is amazing at something I suck at: world building. He has whole genealogy trees and entirely functional languages. It's probably because of his background that his novels came out partially like scholarly essays.

His books themselves have interesting quirks too. The Hobbit is supposed to be a translation of a story from another language that Tolkien is retelling in layman terms.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Serenade said:


> I've never read the whole books, but they seemed mysterious and excluded everyone who wasn't an elf into their walls. But those are the elves who weren't loners living with others and the rag-tag team Frodo and his hobbit buddies meet in the forest.
> I got into LOTR movies because of Orlando Bloom as Legolas. :3
> 
> Yeah. Tolkien tried to get that vibe off because The Hobbit was meant for his kids, and Gandalf acted like the guardian to a bunch of children. Lol.  Lot of comedy relief there. The dwarves are on an adventure with a grumpy hobbit.
> ...


Yeah, The Hobbit is just a lot of fun while lotr feels more like an epic. 

I'm in a screenwriting class atm. I don't know if I'll end up doing that for a living or not but I'll end up writing novel length stories regardless if it's my job or not. I'm just a film major in general. There are a lot of areas I could end up in. 

You don't have to live in hollywood. movies aren't made all in the same place anymore. You could still be a screenwriter. You just have to write nonstop and have a backup store of screenplays to present to people and hope some will get picked up. 

I've seen that movie. I didn't know the music was supposed to a character. That's interesting. 

I haven't seen Sherlock but I love seeing lotr/hobbit cast pictures and videos. Its funny to see the jarring difference between their characters and their actual selves. They're usually tired but having fun. I have seen Freeman giving the finger. Its like his trademark.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Kavik said:


> Yeah, The Hobbit is just a lot of fun while lotr feels more like an epic.
> 
> I'm in a screenwriting class atm. I don't know if I'll end up doing that for a living or not but I'll end up writing novel length stories regardless if it's my job or not. I'm just a film major in general. There are a lot of areas I could end up in.
> 
> ...



You can really see the fun part in the Hobbit on movie screens. I'm so excited for Part 3 this year, and I am so going to watch it in 3-D. roud:

Yeah, I wanted to be a screenwriter when I was 12, but I don't want to do that anymore. Don't have the creativity or humour to pull any movies off, lol. 

According to the director the music was like an invisible character in the movie. 

Oh I didn't know that. xD I thought Bilbo giving the finger was funny x)


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel like this poll is going to end up representing a lot more N's than S's, simply because there are many more N users than S users on this site.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I love the intricacy of the world that Tolkien created and especially given his background in etymology how he created some brand spanking new languages. It's all very fascinating to me. I hope to write what's called comic fantasy, so humorous stories about fantasy worlds, and he's definitely on the list of my favorite authors.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

This is interesting, bc as far as I know, Tolkien was likely an INFP, and I see here that the majority of "fans" are either INTP or INFP...


----------

